# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Molla dhe shendeti i njeriut

## Gimi3

Molla rritet pothuajse në të gjitha vendet e botës.Ajo është shumë e pasur me vitamina , acide organike dhe lëndë të tjera materiale të nevojshme për trupin e njeriut.Këto përmbajtje e bëjnë atë mjaftë të vlefshme edhe për kurimin e një serë sëmundjesh.
   Molla konsumohet si frut i gjallë ose në gjendje të konservuar.Do të ishte shumë mire nëse çdo mëngjes do të hahej , esëll , një mollë , qoftë natyrale apo e konservuar.Por duhet pasur parasysh një gjë : molla asnjëherë nuk duhet të hahet e ftohtë apo me shpejtësi.Në të kundërtën ajo do të bëhet shkak për dhembjen e stomakut dhe të mëlçisë.Ajo duhet ngrënë gjithmonë me temperaturën e mjedesit.Zakonisht , këshillohet të hahen jo më shumë se dy kokrra në ditë.Në rast se do të hahen më shumë , në organizëm do të grumbullohen sasi të mëdha acidesh , që mund të krijojnë shqetësime.
   Molla duhet të hahet pa i hequr lëkurën . Zoti , për të ruajtur frutin nga jashtë , e ka veshur atë me një cipë të përbërë nga lëndë të ndryshme kimike.Në rast se molla do të hahej e qëruar , do të humbiste një pjesë të madhe të vlerave të saj ushqyese e kuruese.Sasia e vitaminës C në lëkurën e mollës është gjashtë here më e madhe se ajo që ndodhet brenda saj.
   Pra vitamina C , që mund ta marrim duke ngrënë një mollë të paqëruar , mund ta marrim duke ngrënë rreth 6 mollë të qëruara.Heqja e cipës së mollës vjen si pasojë e nevojës që ajo të jetë e pastër.Por kjo mund të arrihet duke e larë atë me kujdes.

*Molla : Armiku i Cigares * 

Në përgjithësi ata që pinë duhan nuk tregojnë ndonjë interes të veçantë ndaj mollës dhe kjo për faktin se mukoza e zorrëve të tyre acarohet si pasojë e aciditetit të mollës.
   Zakonisht , mbas ngrënies së një molle , pirësit e duhanit kanë një ndjenjë neverie ndaj cigares . Mbështetur në këtë fakt , është e mundur të braktiset pirja e duhanit nëpërmjet 
 kurës së mollës  . Por , për të arritur këtë , duhet njëkohësisht edhe vullnet i forte.
Si duhet zbatuar kjo kurë ?
   Duhet të hahen 20 kokrra ( mesatare ) mollë në ditë dhe kjo të vazhdojë për 2-3 ditë.Pas kësaj lloj diete do të ndjehet një neveri e plotë ndaj pirjes së cigares.Gjatë kohës së zbatimit të kësaj kure , nuk duhet ngrënë asnjë lloj tjetër ushqimi dhe të mos pihet asnjë lloj lëngu.
   Molla ndikon edhe në drejtime tjera në shëndetin e njeriut.Që në kohë të lashta ajo është përdorur për kurimin e sëmundjeve të zorrëve.Për këtë , merren 1.5 kg mollë dhe pasi hiqen vetëm farat dhe pjesët rreth tyre , ato shtypen dhe përgatitet një pure , e cila ndahet në 8 pjesë të barabarta dhe këto pjesë konsumohen brenda ditës.Në këtë rast mollët duhet të jenë plotësisht të pjekura.Molla jep efekte pozitive në stomak dhe në lëvizjen e zorrëve.Petkina që përmban molla luan rolin e një sfungjeri në stomak.Acidet e mollës pengojnë zhvillimin e bakterieve në zorrë.Edhe për njerëzit e shëndetshëm është e këshillueshme të përdoret dieta e mëposhtme një herë në muaj : në mëngjes pihet një gotë e mbushur gjysmë me lëng limoni.Lëngu duhet të jetë i vakët dhe të pihet jo njëherësh , por me gllënka.Në drekë pihet çaji i përgatitur me lëkurë mollësh dhe hahen dy lugë mollësh dhe pas kësaj hahen dy lugë të vogla mjaltë.Pas 2-3 orësh hahen 2-3 lëkura mollësh dhe pas kësaj hahet një pjatë e vogël me marmelatë molle e shoqëruar me 2-3 lugë mjaltë.
   Molla jep ndikime pozitive edhe në sëmundjet e qarkullimit të gjakut , sëmundjet e zemrës dhe të enëve të gjakut.Duke qenë se ajo përmban hekur , natrium , dhe fosfat , ndikon në shtimin e gjakut.Në rastet e temperaturave të larta pihet disa here në ditë çaj i përgatitur me lëkurë molle.Për të shmangur lodhjen nervore molla pritet në copa të vogla , pa i hequr lëkurën dhe hidhet në ujë të valuar.Pasi lihet një orë , në to shtohen 2-3 lugë të vogla me mjaltë dhe pihet me gllënka , ndërsa fetat e mollës hahen.Për të luftuar gripin , kollën ngjirjen e zërit , përmbajtjen e lartë të kolesterolit , priten tre kokrra mollë , valohen në një liter ujë dhe ky lëng pihet nga një gotë pas ushqimit.Për të ndihmuar daljen e gurëve të veshkave , merret një gotë çaji e mbushur me lëkurë molle , zihet në një liter ujë për 10 minuta dhe pastaj kullohet.Çdo mëngjes pihet nga një gotë uji nga ky lëng , paksa i ngrohur.Kjo ndihmon në pakësimin e dhembjeve dhe daljen e gurit.Një kurë me mollë këshillohet nga mjekët edhe në mjekimin e sëmundjeve si reumatizma , sëmundjet e mëlçisë , si dhe për të ndaluar pleqërinë e parakohshme.Molla është e këshillueshme të përdoret me shumicë , sidomos nga ata që vuajnë nga eczema , mbasi ndihmon në pastrimin e gjakut.Ndërsa gjethet e mollës të shtypura zhdukin çibanët.Pra , siç shihet , molla është një frut i mrekullueshëm që Zoti ia ka dhuruar njeriut për të kuruar sëmundje të ndryshme.
   Këtu treguam vetëm disa shembuj.Sigurisht që krahas përdorimit të mollës kërkohet një harmonizim edhe me mënyrat tjerat kuruese , me qëllim që sëmundjet e ndryshme të kalojnë sa më parë.Për të luftuar gripin , kollën , ngjirjen e zërit , përmbajtjen e lartë të kolesterolit në gjak , për nxjerrjen e gurëve të veshkave , për kurimin e sëmundjeve të tilla si reumatizma , pleqëria e parakohshme e shum të tjera rekomandohet molla , ky frut i mrekullueshëm.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*He he,une s`rri dot pa ngren te pakten 2 kokrra moll ne dite.

An apple a day keeps the doctor away -_ ^*

----------


## RTP

> Zakonisht , këshillohet të hahen jo më shumë se dy kokrra në ditë.Në rast se do të hahen më shumë , në organizëm do të grumbullohen sasi të mëdha acidesh , që mund të krijojnë shqetësime.


_këshillohet të hahen jo më shumë se dy kokrra në ditë!_

Mire,vazhdojme...



> Duhet të hahen 20 kokrra ( mesatare ) mollë në ditë dhe kjo të vazhdojë për 2-3 ditë.


_ Duhet të hahen 20 kokrra ( mesatare ) mollë në ditë..._

Njerez,une kam probleme me marr vesh se ne cilin rast flitet per shendetin,te parin apo te dytin?

----------


## miki_al2001

> _këshillohet të hahen jo më shumë se dy kokrra në ditë!_
> 
> Mire,vazhdojme...
> 
> _ Duhet të hahen 20 kokrra ( mesatare ) mollë në ditë..._
> 
> Njerez,une kam probleme me marr vesh se ne cilin rast flitet per shendetin,te parin apo te dytin?



me siguri 2 do kete thene ate zeron e ka vendos pa dashje.
pastaj po te siguroj une  dhe te keshilloj qe mos te hash 20 kokrra molle ne dite.

----------


## Marijuana85

> *He he,une s`rri dot pa ngren te pakten 2 kokrra moll ne dite.
> 
> An apple a day keeps the doctor away -_ ^*


Une s'rri dot pa ngren 5 kokrra moll ne dite ... met te vertet ha shum molla ... i kam shum ne qejf.  :perqeshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

hmmmmmm vdes ta hedh thelem e molles ne nje dot vere dhe pastaj ta ha

----------


## k e n o

po ce do jeten mer pa mollen po molla per ne o jeta apo jo mer njerez e kam gabim pa molle ske ce do jeten :P (new entry) rreklame

----------


## Imperator

Molla eshte me te vertete nje nga frutat me popullor dhe me te shendetshem per njeriun. Rritet kudo neper bote, ne vende te ftohta e te ngrohta. Molla gjithashtu perveç atyre qe ka permendur gimi, sherben dhe per diabetiket, por eshte nje lloj molle me lekure jeshile dhe e athet. Kjo lloj molle nuk permban sheqer ose permban ne doza shume te vogla qe nuk demtojne nje diabetik dhe nga ana tjeter me ane te vitaminave dhe acideve qe mbart kjo molle ndikon ne permiresimin e diabetit.
Dhe per duhanin eshte nje ilaç me vete. Eshte e vertete qe pas ngrenies se molles cigarja nuk te shijon, kete e kam provuar dhe vete. Por ama per lenien e duhanit duke ngrene 20 kokrra molle ne dite jam totalisht kundra, pasi kjo do shkaktonte shume efekte te tjera anesore e gjithashtu nje njeri qe nuk ka aq force ne vetvete per ta ndaluar duhanin vete nuk ka perse tu drejtohet kurave. 

Imperator

----------


## Gimi3

> *Imperator :* gjithashtu nje njeri qe nuk ka aq force ne vetvete per ta ndaluar duhanin vete nuk ka perse tu drejtohet kurave. 
> 
> Imperator


* Pershendetje Imperator ,* 

Nese ke lexuar gjithe temen me vemendje shkruan keshtu :

* Por , për të arritur këtë , duhet njëkohësisht edhe vullnet i fort* 






> *Imperator :* Por ama per lenien e duhanit duke ngrene 20 kokrra molle ne dite jam totalisht kundra, pasi kjo do shkaktonte shume efekte te tjera anesore


Desha te theksoj faktin se ky lloj kurimi , eshte keshilluar nga Doctori , jo nga une !  

*Imperator* edhe disa fraza te cilat te kane ikur , kjo *nuk vlen per 1 muaj* , por per *2-3 dite* , edhe kjo eshte *nje lloj diete* e cila perveq ngrenies se mollave gjera tjera nuk duhet ngrene .

*Lexo ne vijim :*

Si duhet zbatuar kjo kurë ?

*Duhet të hahen 20 kokrra ( mesatare ) mollë në ditë dhe kjo të vazhdojë për 2-3 ditë.Pas kësaj lloj diete do të ndjehet një neveri e plotë ndaj pirjes së cigares.Gjatë kohës së zbatimit të kësaj kure , nuk duhet ngrënë asnjë lloj tjetër ushqimi dhe të mos pihet asnjë lloj lëngu.*

----------

